# Just read a What's Your 20 month old doing thread



## maisie78

....and now I want to cry. Most of them have over 150 words and are making 3 word sentences and they are running and.climbing. Best guess is that Gabriella is around 10 months to a year behind developmentally. Still not standing or walking and barely has 3 words. I have been reassured that she will catch up. Blind children apparently catch up by around 5-6. But still makes me feel crap. Bloody hormones :(


----------



## sam2eb

Them threads are shit to read :(

Big hugs xx


----------



## Feathers

*hugs* It's tough to read those kind of threads so generally I try not to. I'm sure your little girl has made lots of progress though even if hers are slower or smaller than other childrens. She will get there in the end


----------



## kit10grl

I havent read that one either. My 21 months old is just learning to pull to standing right now, she can sit unaided but cant get into that position on her own. While she can do the makaton sign for five words she has no verbal words at all yet.

She has been assessed and placed at around 11 months old developmentally. I know she will catch up but its still hard when i see others her age doing so well. Or when children younger than her refer to her as 'the baby'


----------



## Tiff

Oh hun, its so tough. :( I try to avoid those threads too. It just gets me down and is so upsetting it isn't worth it. :hugs:

I get it though, its tough to constantly put on a happy face and be happy for the milestones your little one DOES get to... but its hard to constantly see/read/hear everyone else's kiddos who are doing so much better.


----------



## JASMAK

I avoid... Your child's accomplishments will mean MUCH more anyways....you will want to shout from the mountain tops. Hugs x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hate those threads. My 7 year old is 4 years behind. I see her deficits every day when she interacts with her siblings. Her 5 year old brother is so far ahead of her and he's only 20 months younger. She's at the same developmental stage as her 3 year old sister. It's hard to watch, but when she works so hard at something and finally accomplishes what she worked so hard for, it's the best celebration in the world.

Maybe we should make a "What CAN your child do" thread and celebrate everything our kiddos can do!


----------



## maisie78

BrandiCanucks said:


> I hate those threads. My 7 year old is 4 years behind. I see her deficits every day when she interacts with her siblings. Her 5 year old brother is so far ahead of her and he's only 20 months younger. She's at the same developmental stage as her 3 year old sister. It's hard to watch, but when she works so hard at something and finally accomplishes what she worked so hard for, it's the best celebration in the world.
> 
> Maybe we should make a "What CAN your child do" thread and celebrate everything our kiddos can do!

I think that's a great idea because there is so much that I am proud of :)


----------



## sequeena

You need to ignore it... Says me who is a moth to the flame.

It can be hard to swallow but please don't compare. Your LO has additional needs that other children don't have.

I walked into a nursery room this morning full of 2-3 year olds. Every single one was more advanced than my son. It's water off a ducks back to me now I focus on what he can do.


----------



## chickenlegs

I find those threads hilarious. They start with "my child can count to 10" and finish with "my child knows the alphabet backwards in sixteen different languages". I read them PURELY because I like to see the mummies battle it out for the champion toddler!


----------



## aliss

My son's behavioural therapist is in his 20's and has a master's degree in child psych. He told me that he used to be unable to talk, he has/had severe Tourette's, and was told he wouldn't even cope in regular elementary.

Everytime I read one of THOSE threads, I think of him. Imagine how far our kids can go, it is really amazing. Okay, maybe most of them won't go to university or even walk or see, but it is truly inspirational what they can achieve if they are given encouragement to improve to the best of their ability and not compared to others :)

And yes, my 20 month old has been walking since 9 months, but I just don't even think about it because my 4 year old said a FULL SENTENCE last week and I am just OVER THE MOON!!!!!!


----------



## Boo44

Oh I can't stand those threads. Or if I innocently read one on potty training or something, and people are explaining that their 23 month old can say 'mummy I don't want to wear nappies any more' and it just makes me want to cry. Every time I think J is really coming on in his speaking, I read a thread just like that, or spend time with my friends with kids his age IRL and it hits me in the face again that he's behind...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My daughter didn't toilet train until she was almost 6, and that day, we threw a huge friggin party in celebration because she deserved it!


----------

